# Best tool to cut rubber mats?



## sallyg (28 November 2015)

As title really.  I want to trim one of the rubber mats in my stable so it fits tight. At the moment it overlaps slightly and gets dirty bedding underneath it and is a trip hazard.  What is the best tool to use?  I need to do it in the stable.  Thanks


----------



## ponydi (28 November 2015)

I use a stanley knife (?craft knife)  with a very sharp blade.  Cut a bit more off than you think to allow for the rubber spreading a bit over time...


----------



## FfionWinnie (28 November 2015)

Stanley knife dipped regularly in water as you cut.


----------



## Chiffy (28 November 2015)

My rubber was laid using a Jigsaw saw. A stanley knife was not man enough for thick rubber.


----------



## paddy555 (28 November 2015)

A jig saw


----------



## Traveller59 (28 November 2015)

I used a Stanley knife on the underside and ran it along the groove,  so it was cutting through only half the width of rubber and it seemed to cut it  fine.


----------



## PorkChop (28 November 2015)

I use a Stanley knife too


----------



## popsdosh (28 November 2015)

A sharp blade on a stanly knife cuts thick mats easily but rather than water use washing up liquid as a lubricant


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (28 November 2015)

ponydi said:



			I use a stanley knife (?craft knife)  with a very sharp blade.  Cut a bit more off than you think to allow for the rubber spreading a bit over time...
		
Click to expand...

ditto this a stanley knife and a lot of patience


----------



## Bearsmum (28 November 2015)

Which tool? - My husband, he's a carpet fitter!
Seriously, a Stanley knife cut through even the very heavy thick rubber mats bear currently has, you might have to run it over a couple of times to get right the way through, but did the job.


----------



## popsdosh (28 November 2015)

Just a thought for those using Jigsaws it will knacker them in a very short time


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (28 November 2015)

popsdosh said:



			A sharp blade on a stanly knife cuts thick mats easily but rather than water use washing up liquid as a lubricant
		
Click to expand...

This  ^ works a treat


----------



## JanetGeorge (28 November 2015)

The only thing I'd add is mark the cutting route beforehand - and put a piece of 2x4 underneath - just to the edge of the cut.  With thick mats just start the cut - and the 2x4 will help it open up (meaning less grip on the knife.)


----------



## sallyg (28 November 2015)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (28 November 2015)

Lift up mat, use Stanley knife, dead easy if you've lifted the mat, was the trick that works for me.


----------



## SpottyMare (28 November 2015)

popsdosh said:



			Just a thought for those using Jigsaws it will knacker them in a very short time
		
Click to expand...

That's why I bought a £15 cheapy from screwfix specifically for the job...   It's done 3 stables worth of rubber and EVA mats now, and still fine.


----------



## Toby_Zaphod (28 November 2015)

Definitely a Stanley Knife with plenty of spare blades, a steel ruler for getting a straight cut & a length of 2" x1" timber to put under the mate when you cut. Running the blade through the mat & onto concrete will blunt it pronto.


----------



## chillipup (29 November 2015)

sallyg said:



			As title really.  I want to trim one of the rubber mats in my stable so it fits tight. At the moment it overlaps slightly and gets dirty bedding underneath it and is a trip hazard.  What is the best tool to use?  I need to do it in the stable.  Thanks
		
Click to expand...

Someone else?


----------



## popsdosh (29 November 2015)

SpottyMare said:



			That's why I bought a £15 cheapy from screwfix specifically for the job...   It's done 3 stables worth of rubber and EVA mats now, and still fine.
		
Click to expand...

How much is a stanley knife blade ? usually do 2 stables to a blade as long as you use lubricant.


----------



## SpottyMare (29 November 2015)

popsdosh said:



			How much is a stanley knife blade ? usually do 2 stables to a blade as long as you use lubricant.
		
Click to expand...

Time more of a consideration than cost for me - the jigsaw did the job much faster.  And it was more fun - I like playing with power tools!


----------



## Makemineacob (29 November 2015)

Stanley knife, score it using a straight edge and then use a piece of wood under the mat at the side of the cut and bend the mat over the wood while you score it again, makes it a heck of a lot easier as the weight of the mat bending over the wood helps you cut through it with a lot less effort.


----------



## paddy555 (29 November 2015)

SpottyMare said:



			Time more of a consideration than cost for me - the jigsaw did the job much faster.  And it was more fun - I like playing with power tools! 

Click to expand...

time and effort are my considerations. The jig saw did several stables and lived to tell the tale for several years afterwards.  A stanley  knife is fine for a few cuts but it gets to be hard work for much more.


----------



## paddy555 (29 November 2015)

the person I bought some of my mats from also sold and fitted them as part of his business. He used a jigsaw.


----------

